# Friend suggested this babyfood for our malts?Check it out



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I was talking to a friend at work today and she told me she feeds her dog one of these natural organic cubes as a treat. I checked out the website and I have seen this food at my local grocery store in a freezer. Expensive but good. What do you think? She says she buys the Blueberry/banana cubes. The website is: Sweetpea Baby Food - Frozen Baby Food & Organic Snacks


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Those would be excellent to feed as a treat. The ingredients are literally just the fruit itself plus water added. For a cheaper alternative, why don't you make your own? Just throw some fruit in a blender with a bit of water, blend, then pour into ice-cube trays and freeze.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've used the meat baby food for a super treat.  In all the classes I've been to I have only seen one dog not go insane over baby food!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

MandyMc65 said:


> I've used the meat baby food for a super treat.  In all the classes I've been to I have only seen one dog not go insane over baby food!


I always keep the meat sticks on hand. My girls would do ANYTHING for one of them!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I sometimes use jar organic baby food in Nikki's recipe. Apples and blueberries.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Great idea.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

While we're on the subject, another little freezing tip I have is if you have some chicken broth either prepackaged or that you've made that is safe for our fluffs, left over, pour it into an ice cube tray and freeze and then put in a baggie. Sometimes when Tyler gets tired of his food, I just defrost one and pour part of it over his food and he's wild for it.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora gets part of a baby food chicken stick after a blow-dry. I would use them as training treats but they're kind of gross to tear into small pieces!  

Snowbody, my mom used to pour a little chicken broth over our dogs food when he didn't want his diet doggy food.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

fach said:


> I always keep the meat sticks on hand. My girls would do ANYTHING for one of them!!


Is this like something that is in with baby food at the grocery? I've never had kids, so I'm not sure about these products.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Mine love the Strawberry & Apple stars. The ones that kind of melt in your mouth. They also like the dried Strawberry & Banana bites.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> Is this like something that is in with baby food at the grocery? I've never had kids, so I'm not sure about these products.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


I use Gerber Graduates "Lil Sticks" chicken sticks.  My college roomate used to eat them right from the jar, which is how I thought to feed them to Dora! :HistericalSmiley:They are in the baby food section.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Dora's Mom said:


> I use Gerber Graduates "Lil Sticks" chicken sticks.  My college roomate used to eat them right from the jar, which is how I thought to feed them to Dora! :HistericalSmiley:They are in the baby food section.


Okay, I found them. They are in a little glass jar, and look more like little vienna sausages than what I imagined they'd look like. Guess well see if Poppy likes vienna sausages. :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------

